# Plant Identification... Plz.



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi...

I have attached a pic... would anyone please identify?

Thanks...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't be sure, but I think it's probably _Sagittaria subulata_.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> I can't be sure, but I think it's probably _Sagittaria subulata_.


I think so too.


----------

